#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Μεταχειρισμένος γεωδαιτικός σταθμός trimble 3603 dr total station

## billmix

πωλείται ο γεωδαιτικός σταθμός trimble 3603 dr total station σε άριστη κατάσταση. έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ελάχιστα 2-3 φορές μόνο και πωλείται σαν καινούριος στο κουτί το λόγω συνταξιοδότησης.  η αγορά του έγινε το 2006 από κατάστημα geotech στον γέρακα.  
το τηλεχειριστήριο είναι το trimble cu acu v11.40 controller bluetooth surveying acu571 225 500.
περιοχή καρδίτσα, δυνατότητα αποστολής σε όλη την ελλάδα.
δυνατότητα δοκιμής του μετά από συνεννόηση.
τιμή 4000 συζητήσιμη.
όνομα βασίλης τηλ xxxxxxxxxx

Τηλέφωνα δεν επιτρέπονται στις αγγελίες. Η επικοινωνία γίνεται μόνο μέσω π.μ. ή/και email. Διαβάστε τους *Κανόνες Λειτουργίας ενότητας Αγγελιών*. 						
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------

